# Skeleton Doll



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have been looking for a pattern for a Skeleton Doll. I found one on Babylock.com under "Halloween Projects." 

The directions are for use with a sewing machine though it wouldn't be hard to do it by hand. There is a template and instructions. 

Download PDF Booklet with Directions @

http://www.babylock.com/promotions/BL_Halloween%20E-Book_FNLALT.pdf


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds interesting. Good luck.


----------

